# Receipe: Avocado Slaw



## Wobbles

For those clean eating, not afraid of eating fats, training and macros*....

*For example I do crossfit/strength & conditioning and have macros to follow. On none training days i am high fat.

Click HERE for the recipe.
 



Attached Files:







slaw1.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks delicious! :D


----------



## mariapope

Very delicious:baby:


----------

